# Hypnotherapy



## BlueCloud (Apr 30, 2006)

Just wondered if anyone had tried hypnotherapy to try to help their DP/DR? I'm at the stage I'll try anything and now there's a hypnotherapist living nearby thought I might try that.


----------



## Newhope85 (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah, you should try that, i'd be really curious too see if helps.


----------

